# Looking for form to Audit E&M levels



## Mrs.Hall (Mar 20, 2008)

I have heard that there is a form/checklist type thing that CMS has that you can use to audit Evaluation and Management Levels to make sure providers are billing the right level. Is this true and where can I find such a form/worksheet?


----------



## mmelcam (Mar 20, 2008)

Try this website...http://www.msbcbs.com/emsr/
Go under  E & M Documentation Auditor's Worksheet.


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 20, 2008)

Ms.Hathaway said:


> I have heard that there is a form/checklist type thing that CMS has that you can use to audit Evaluation and Management Levels to make sure providers are billing the right level. Is this true and where can I find such a form/worksheet?





You can also check this site, it's highmark medicare's site.


highmarkmedicareservices.com/partb/reference/pdf/scoresheets/8985.pdf



I know it's long, but well worth it.


Roxanne Thames, CPC


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 22, 2008)

http://www.emuniversity.com/

there are templates/score sheets on this website for E/M visit auditing


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 23, 2008)

www.palmettogba.com/palmetto/providers.nsf

in search put "em scoresheet"


----------



## TracieHewitt (Apr 11, 2008)

*Auditing form*

You may want to check out www.freechart.com and then select 1995 or 1997 guidelines.


----------

